# Diction et conversion



## EboO (5 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel de diction qui soit capable d'apprendre des mots et surtout qui me convertisse le tout en texte évitable au format word.
J'ai pages qui écrit ce que je dicte et je peux exporter en pdf ou en word mais il ne me semble pas qu'il apprenne des mots. 


Merci d'avance.


----------

